# Ratings always fall once I reach a certain point



## Drew1986 (Feb 6, 2017)

so my ratings have gone from 4.85 to 4.78 overall but for the last few months my rating once it reaches 4.84 I start to get poor ratings and go back down. I've changed nothing in my treatment of passangers or my vehicle. Anyone have similar issues ?


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

Nope. My ratings are steadily inching upward, almost to the magical 4.95 needed to get in on Dara’s preferred driver program. Mo money!


----------



## Drew1986 (Feb 6, 2017)

Well last two weeks ratings are: 4.64 and 4.69. First two weeks after college is back...


----------



## SickOfThisSh (Oct 15, 2017)

I used to have good ratings. Then I tried to buy food with them and it didn't work. Don't really care about the much anymore


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

Drew1986 said:


> Well last two weeks ratings are: 4.64 and 4.69. First two weeks after college is back...


College kids mostly suck:

-don't tip
-take minimum rides a lot
-1 star anyone over 35 cuz they're "creeped out"
-maintain a significant superior aura or vibe
-try to clown car cuz "we're skinny college kids"


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

College kids will $(*%* your ratings faster than anything else.


----------



## Ride Nights & Weekends (Jan 5, 2018)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> College kids will $(*%* your ratings faster than anything else.


I hardly rise Lyft but my 4.4 rating can attest to this


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> College kids will $(*%* your ratings faster than anything else.


Took two (separate) college students when I started. 4.99 went to 4.96. Nothing wrong with the rides, both were listening to music on their phones and next day low ratings with no explanations. I wasn't to thrilled


----------



## thatridesharegirl (Jul 7, 2016)

EQUILIBRIUM


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> College kids will $(*%* your ratings faster than anything else.


This is one of the greatest truths of rideshare. I have learned how to avoid them for the most part, but lately if I get them they get a 1* automatically.


----------

